# Strachan



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

I've purchased from them a number of times in the last few years and without exception their queens come through if fabulous shape. I've never even seen a dead attendant.

You need to order early but their queens are strong layers and the NWC's do well up here in Central NH.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

In the past I purchased a good number of their queens. I stopped buying from them when their prices jumped from around $15 to $20. At the time I thought that was too high. Now $20 seems pretty reasonable - perhaps I may give them a try again. Their queens always produced well for me and the service was good too. Nice bees.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Great queens and nice people to do business with. 
I have and do highly recommend them to anyone wanting NWC's in their apiaries.

Omer


----------

